# دعاء وتهنئة للاخ العريس رائد حمامرة



## اديب اديب (25 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
نقول لكم اخينا الحبيب كما علمنا سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد ، قال : أخبرني سهيل بن أبي صالح ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا رفأ إنسانا قال : « بارك الله لك ، وبارك عليك ، وجمع بينكما بخير »


بارك الله لك ، وبارك عليك ، وجمع بينكما بخير


تنويه: في هذه المناسبة العطرة لا يجوز القول (بـالرفاه والبنين)والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## zanitty (25 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله لك ، وبارك عليك ، وجمع بينكما بخير*


----------



## mohamed mech (25 يوليو 2011)

الف مليون مبروك للعريس :84:​ 
الاخ العزيز رائد :12:​ 
و ربنا يبارك فيه​ 
اللهم اجعله زواجاً مباركاً و أرزقهم الذرية الصالحة​ 
و عقبال الجميع :84:​


----------



## محب الحرمين (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك وبارك عليك وجمع بينكما في خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك ، وبارك عليك ، وجمع بينكما بخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يوليو 2011)

*الحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لله تعالي على نعمة الإسلام ،*
*بارك الله لك ، وبارك عليك ، وجمع بينكما بخير*
مبروك حبيبنا رائد و رزقكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة و حسنتي الدنيا و الآخرة 
وفقكم الله و الف مليون مبروك يازميلنا و صديقنا العزيز ​


----------



## mohamedtop (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك ، وبارك عليك ، وجمع بينكما بخير


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 يوليو 2011)

ألف مليون مبروك لصديقنا وزميلنا وحبيبنا الغالى م/ رائد بارك الله فيك وبالرفاء والبنين وتمنياتى لك بكل سعادة وتوفيق .


----------

